# Help get EV charging in US National Parks - Sign the Petition



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

I ran across this petition today. It needs a lot more signatures to move it forward. I think having charging stations at national parks is a great idea.

www.change.org


----------



## kendthomp (Apr 24, 2016)

I couldn't get the above link to respond...


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Try now.


----------

